# Trendnet TEG-PCITXR



## Vovas (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all.
Today I bought NIC Trendnet TEG-PCITXR and successfully installed it. 
But this card doesn't recognized by my FreeBSD box.
My system:

```
beast# uname -a
FreeBSD beast 9.1-RC2 FreeBSD 9.1-RC2 #0 r241372M: Fri Oct 12 17:28:27 MSK 2012     vovas@beast:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
ifconfig:

```
beast# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether 48:5b:39:16:42:51
        inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet6 fe80::4a5b:39ff:fe16:4251%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
fwe0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:1e:8c:cf:95:13
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        ch 1 dma 0
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        lladdr 0.1e.8c.0.0.cf.95.13.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xc
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
Please help 
P.S. sorry for bad English.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

Find out what chipset the card uses. Brands and types usually doesn't mean anything, it's the chip that needs to be recognized.

Have a look on the largest black IC on the board. Find out what type it is.


----------



## Vovas (Oct 12, 2012)

```
RTL8169SC
```
That is. So any suggestion?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm guessing this is some new variant. The RTL8169 and RTL816xS are supported by the re(4) driver.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2012)

Vovas said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> Today I bought NIC Trendnet TEG-PCITXR and successfully installed it.



It would be a good idea to at least give some idea of what this card does.



> But this card doesn't recognized by my FreeBSD box.
> My system:
> 
> ```
> ...



That's it.  Unless you already have another re(4) card in the system, but you didn't mention that.

The output from this command might tell more:
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## Vovas (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for help!
I just reinstalled card and card recognized succesfully:

```
beast$ pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
re0@pci0:6:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x82c61043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
--
re1@pci0:8:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x816910ec chip=0x816910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet'
    class      = network
```
/dev/hands from ass  Sorry.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

Good call wblock, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Vovas (Oct 13, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That's it.  Unless you already have another re(4) card in the system, but you didn't mention that.


Sorry, I didn't understand what do you mean? If I have one re card, that second shouldn't recognized?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2012)

No, multiple cards should be recognized.  There was not enough information in the original post to tell that this was an additional interface.


----------



## Vovas (Oct 15, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> No, multiple cards should be recognized.  There was not enough information in the original post to tell that this was an additional interface.


Ahh  Ok, but I tried to post all info form pciconf -lv, so forum deny posts more than 10000 symbols.
Anyway thanks for help!


----------

